# Allen Edmonds of old...



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd like to keep this thread to styles made about 40 years or more ago.

The Allen Edmonds "Strawfut"

Going by the logo inside I'd guess it's 1950s (yet I could be wrong) and a time when Allen Edmonds would make a summer shoe that could breath, with the leather lining being in the heel and the rest just open to the air. The last used has a very wide forefoot and narrow heel... Oddly good... that's exactly why I go for vintage shoes, they tend to favor foot shapes like mine. Most Allen Edmonds lasts today are much narrower in the toe box.. Even my macneil's have a narrow toe and wide heel when compared to the "Strawfut"

inside labeling

9 1/2 E 77527 4
3783 COMB

Anywho... Anyone else have interesting Allen Edmonds from the past?

I do wish they'd make a good breathable summer shoe again.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are nice.
Do you still wear them?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

The back heel of one is torn so further wear would completely ruin them. I have a shoe repair guy local that I might be able to make a repair... I don't think Allen Edmonds could do the repairs since the lining is torn and ... well they are really old and I haven't seen this Allen Edmonds last on any of their current models so they'd probably send it back.

The air goes right through them since they are only lined near the rear with the rest being straight straw... even the tongue is perforated. Great shoes!


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Mattdeckard said:


> The back heel of one is torn so further wear would completely ruin them. I have a shoe repair guy local that I might be able to make a repair... I don't think Allen Edmonds could do the repairs since the lining is torn and ... well they are really old and I haven't seen this Allen Edmonds last on any of their current models so they'd probably send it back.
> 
> The air goes right through them since they are only lined near the rear with the rest being straight straw... even the tongue is perforated. Great shoes!


We rebuilt a similar style shoe for Bruce Willis a couple of years ago. They were Florshiem circa 1950's. Instead of straw they were made of linen even that was tough to get.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps AE can revive Matt's shoe, as part of there "resurrected classics" line. We must always keep the faith and maintain hope!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

*AE recrafting?*

Have you considered AE's recrafting service by any chance?

You might want to get in touch with them and see if the shoes are recraftable.

Speaking from first hand experience, they did a wonderful job on a pair of my own shoes (admittedly not as old). There's a thread about it with pictures.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

No harm in calling AE to find out whether or not they can.


----------



## Carolus (May 12, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps AE can revive Matt's shoe, as part of there "resurrected classics" line. We must always keep the faith and maintain hope!


Yes, definitely a shoe that would warrant serious consideration if resurrected!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'll take it into the shop at Fashion Island and I know Abby will say they can't be fixed, yet heck... I'll see what she says. Otherwise the local Hollywood miracle working cobbler I know. 

I'd get something custom with canvas though as I said before, Allen Edmonds only fully lines their shoes with leather now and none of their current lasts have the heel to toe narrow heel wide forefoot ratio like some of the ones they made back in the day.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Those look like some very breezy shoes! I'm on the fence how I like them style-wise, but they are definitely functional.


----------



## AnthonyMorris (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful shoe. I've always been drawn to garments, or in this case footwear, that are tailored to address the condition of the environment in which they are worn.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> The back heel of one is torn so further wear would completely ruin them ... I don't think Allen Edmonds could do the repairs since the lining is torn and ... well they are really old and I haven't seen this Allen Edmonds last on any of their current models so they'd probably send it back.


I would love to see Paul chime in on this thread. He might just surprise you with his answer.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Those look like some very breezy shoes! I'm on the fence how I like them style-wise, but they are definitely functional.


Jovan I am with you. I am unsure about the styling. I think they would be really great as a pair of leather \ fabric spectators.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

gman-17 said:


> Jovan I am with you. I am unsure about the styling. I think they would be really great as a pair of leather \ fabric spectators.


You two and your modern sensibilities.

If you want fabric spectators you can get those right now through special order... there is a pair of linen wingtips at the Allen Edmonds by me. Of course they will be fully lined and have the narrow forefoot of today.

Those straw ones breathe!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> You two and your modern sensibilities.
> 
> If you want fabric spectators you can get those right now through special order... there is a pair of linen wingtips at the Allen Edmonds by me. Of course they will be fully lined and have the narrow forefoot of today.
> 
> Those straw ones breathe!


Great post Matt. We have been apropriately rebuked. :icon_cheers:

When I look at those shoes I see the movie Angel Heart and Louis Cypher.

Cheers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mattdeckard said:


> You two and your modern sensibilities.
> 
> If you want fabric spectators you can get those right now through special order... there is a pair of linen wingtips at the Allen Edmonds by me. Of course they will be fully lined and have the narrow forefoot of today.
> 
> Those straw ones breathe!


Me, modern sensibilities? Come now, Matt, you know me better than that. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting. I have a pair of Crenson's that I got from Paul Stuarts abut 10 years ago that look almost exactly like these.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

TheBigOne said:


> Interesting. I have a pair of Crenson's that I got from Paul Stuarts abut 10 years ago that look almost exactly like these.


 got some pics?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Is the picture above not showing for you? They look very similar.

The more I look at these shoes, the more they grow on me.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

So no-one has some really old Allen Edmonds to show here?


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Send them in?*



IotaNet said:


> I would love to see Paul chime in on this thread. He might just surprise you with his answer.


Matt - Thanks to IotaNet who brought my attention to this thread, I'd like to offer you a deal and see if we can help revive your treasured shoes. These are great-looking and I'm a big fan of our heritage, so I hope we can. If you'll take them to one of our stores (or arrange otherwise) to have them sent to me personally (be sure they're addressed clearly to my attention; and notify me via an email from where and when you sent them), I will take good care of them. I will personally see if we can recraft them without causing damage and also repair the tear in the heel, which I think I see in the side photo. If we cannot, I will send them back to you with a coupon off of your next AE purchase to re-imburse you for your shipping trouble. If we can recraft them, I'll call you to discuss whether you want to go ahead, what kind of work you want done besides new soles and heels (i.e. any instructions about how we finish them) and get your credit card number. How does that sound?

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> ... I'd like to offer you a deal and see if we can help revive your treasured shoes ...


Matt -

You have to take him up on this offer. I for one, would love to see how they come out! Depending on the result, this looks like a website-worthy (or blog-worthy) feature.

EDIT: Look at what I just saw on EBay. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Matt - Thanks to IotaNet who brought my attention to this thread, I'd like to offer you a deal and see if we can help revive your treasured shoes. These are great-looking and I'm a big fan of our heritage, so I hope we can. If you'll take them to one of our stores (or arrange otherwise) to have them sent to me personally (be sure they're addressed clearly to my attention; and notify me via an email from where and when you sent them), I will take good care of them. I will personally see if we can recraft them without causing damage and also repair the tear in the heel, which I think I see in the side photo. If we cannot, I will send them back to you with a coupon off of your next AE purchase to re-imburse you for your shipping trouble. If we can recraft them, I'll call you to discuss whether you want to go ahead, what kind of work you want done besides new soles and heels (i.e. any instructions about how we finish them) and get your credit card number. How does that sound?
> 
> Best regards,
> Paul


Sounds good. There is an Allen Edmonds store I frequent at Southcoast Plaza in Costa Mesa California. I'll go there Saturday and get them out to you with all the right information. I heard some of your old lasts were destroyed a while ago in a fire, so it would be interesting to hear what you think of the shoe and it's shape as well as style.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

IotaNet said:


> Matt -
> 
> You have to take him up on this offer. I for one, would love to see how they come out! Depending on the result, this looks like a website-worthy (or blog-worthy) feature.
> 
> EDIT: Look at what I just saw on EBay. Pretty cool, huh?


Ok now I am very interested. I can't wait to see the results. Iota, you are one heck of a sleuth. That advert is way cool.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

Those are positively exquisite. If AE made this shoe again it would be an instant 2 pairs for me.


----------



## Mike Bitton (Jul 26, 2009)

I second that!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Matt - Thanks to IotaNet who brought my attention to this thread, I'd like to offer you a deal and see if we can help revive your treasured shoes....
> 
> Best regards,
> Paul





IotaNet said:


> Matt -
> 
> You have to take him up on this offer. I for one, would love to see how they come out! Depending on the result, this looks like a website-worthy (or blog-worthy) feature.
> 
> EDIT: Look at what I just saw on EBay. Pretty cool, huh?


Paul:

As part of your evaluation, could you advise us as to the possibility of reviving the "Strawfut" model as one of your Resurrected Classics?

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

The old number 3 last is sublime, for my foot anyway. The old Saratoga was made on it.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Those shoes are on their way to Paul thanks to Abby at the Allen Edmonds shop in the Southcoast Plaza.

Take care of those shoes Paul!


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Those shoes are pretty neat but I have to say I prefer the recently retired Hampstead style.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

While I love my Hampsteads, I have to admit the Strawfut is a handsome shoe. I'd happily wear either.

What I'd love to see from AE is the option to have any shoe from a past design made to order. The cost would likely be prohibitive, but if the design was right...


----------



## Dott. Borrelli (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the "Strawfut" model, even if they're from four decades ago... If you really like these shoes, I'd definitely take up the offer, and keep my fingers crossed that they can be refurbished. You might be shocked as to how nice they turn out.

I have two pairs of AE's, and I enjoy the great styling and workmanship. I've taken mine to Italian "calzolai" (shoe repairmen), and they were very impressed with the quality, although they didn't like the fringe on one of the pairs, as Italians don't routinely wear fringed shoes. 

I like the fact that they're American made too, and they're a terrific value for their cost. The option of sending your AE's to the factory for a facelift is a great perk for owning them!


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Geoff Gander said:


> What I'd love to see from AE is the option to have any shoe from a past design made to order. The cost would likely be prohibitive, but if the design was right...


Same here -- that would be awesome.

The problem is that this probably conflicts with their business model. I would surmise that it would be too expensive an undertaking with unacceptable returns.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Exactly. But if AE brought back the Strawfut as a Timeless Classic, I'd give it serious thought. I like the notion of a woven brogue-style shoe.

I'd really like to see a few models from the 30s or 40s brought back as Timeless Classics, though....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

If John Lobb can offer a special-edition shoe per year, AE most likely could. It has the potential to drive sales, increase interest and brand awareness. I wouldn't think it necessarily would add much expense. 

But are AE shoes from the 30s-40s markedly different than their Timeless Classics of today? I ask because I don't know much about what shoes looked like then.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

While we may never know due to competitiveness and proprietary data, I'd like to know the minimum number of shoes required to sell to engage in this kind of one-off specialty shoe of 2010. Could one sell 2000 shoes at $400 per pair to justify it? Would it have to be 4000 shoes? 

If you look at modern manufacturing processes companies are getting cost savings by utilizing one "base" across multiple models with surface customization. then add in the toyota processing system and just in time stocking of materials and you get a really nimble manufacturing process.

the base idea for shoes might include three new styles built on one Last and the customization might include a customer's ability to choose from 12-16 colors (chili leather with black weave, chili leather with white weave, black leather with white weave, etc).

The issue here, I would think, is how nimble is the manufacturing process when it's so hand-crafted? Does that make the company MORE nimble because people can hold 16 different color patterns in their head and accessible to customization or does it make it less nimble and more focused on old-world-style craftsmanship where you don't throw new ideas at people focusing on minute issues of quality.

I wonder if AE's reliance on human capital means that they aren't more flexible than a company that has to create 25,000 models of the same shoe to justify retooling the manufacturing line?


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> But are AE shoes from the 30s-40s markedly different than their Timeless Classics of today? I ask because I don't know much about what shoes looked like then.


That, I don't know. Somewhere on SF someone uploaded links to scanned versions of AE's catalogues from 1999 or so, and I noticed some styles that were a little different from current offerings. I imagine that there *must* be a few styles from the 30s and 40s that would stand out a little today, if they were placed next to modern shoes. It doesn't have to be drastic - the Fifth Avenue (first introduced in the 50s) is distinctive from the Park Avenue with its perforated captoe. It's a tiny detail, but it stands out to me (too bad it's on the #5 last).

Anyhow, if someone at AE is listening, I think I would be speaking for many people here in saying that we'd love to see snippets of catalogues from that era.

Geoff


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Geoff Gander said:


> Exactly. But if AE brought back the Strawfut as a Timeless Classic, I'd give it serious thought. I like the notion of a woven brogue-style shoe.
> 
> I'd really like to see a few models from the 30s or 40s brought back as Timeless Classics, though....


It really has grown on me and I'd love to have such a shoe for the summer. AE should seriously consider making shoes like that again.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know the name of this shoe and I am not really a "Spectator" kind of guy. With that said, if this shoe were available, I'd buy it in a *heartbeat.* (_I mean faster than you can say Jack Robinson._)

​
*What a classy looking shoe!*


----------



## Herrsuit (Aug 4, 2009)

You have to wonder how much wear those could take.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Herrsuit said:


> You have to wonder how much wear those could take.


I bet the linen would get totally grungy after a week.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Spoke with Paul and Jim over the phone yesterday and they have the shoes in hand. They are getting a new pair of heels and the tear in the back is getting some leather patchwork done to keep it together. Can't wait to get them back. Also heard some scuttlebutt on some new styles they are going to be introducing, and hint of them reproducing the "Strawfut"... I'd think there'd be a market for the shoe... how about you guys?

I'll take more photos when the refurbished "Strawfut" shoes return!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Assuming they were true to the original design, I would certainly be inclined to pick up a pair!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm putting $24.95 in the mail today!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

IotaNet said:


> I don't know the name of this shoe and I am not really a "Spectator" kind of guy. With that said, if this shoe were available, I'd buy it in a *heartbeat.* (_I mean faster than you can say Jack Robinson._)
> 
> ​
> *What a classy looking shoe!*


I think so-and I don't particularly like the combination of linen and leather. What I find noteworthy is the dark brown leather, instead of the usual cognac.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Mattdeckard said:


> Also heard some scuttlebutt on some new styles they are going to be introducing, and hint of them reproducing the "Strawfut"... I'd think there'd be a market for the shoe... how about you guys?


I would definitely be interested, if they remained loyal to the original style. It would go very well in my rotation.

Incidentally, can you tell us what exactly they said?

Geoff


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

An offer from the AE CEO himself, one you certainly can't pass by. Make sure you keep us posted on what happens. 

Does AE have any type of historical archives? I'd love to see some of the early pieces that the company did. I'm sure this could make a tremendously fascinating piece for both AAAC and AE's website.


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I certainly would love to see the Strawfut back. Such a beautiful and traditional shoe. I can see buying multiple pairs.


----------



## russbheez (Jul 17, 2009)

IotaNet said:


> I don't know the name of this shoe and I am not really a "Spectator" kind of guy. With that said, if this shoe were available, I'd buy it in a *heartbeat.* (_I mean faster than you can say Jack Robinson._)
> 
> ​
> *What a classy looking shoe!*


love this shoe, finally a spectator type shoe I can pull off. AE please bring these back...


----------



## The Captain (Dec 15, 2008)

Gentlemen!


So, per the magazine, it's nylon mesh?

I was struck by the shoe's superficial resemblance to the (retired, I believe) Lauderdale, a cap toe with woven leather. I got a pair of Lauderdales even though I thought at the time they were a bit flashy for me - they have grown on me a bit since.

I'm tempted to take my Lauderdales to B. Nelson and ask them to remove the full leather lining. Impossible? Crazy?



The Captain


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Problem with a woven leather is without the lining the leather shift a lot more and can break down easier. The nylon mesh was used in a time when nylon was thought of more as a miracle material. Today high end companies tend to frown on using synthetics, yet back in the day it was high end companies that were spearheading their usage in the right ways. The "Strawfut" mesh has held up fantastically over the years where as real straw would have become brittle and cracked with time.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 15, 2008)

Gentlemen!

Ah, well - looking for a quick fix to turn an expendable shoe into a great shoe (well, _somewhat_ expendable: as I said, the more I wear them the more I like them).

I will watch how this drama develops with great interest: if AE resurrects the style, will they go with nylon, a more durable woven leather that doesn't require lining or with something else altogether? Will there be a AAAC discount?

The Captain


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

The shoes arrived late last weak and I couldn't resist taking for a stroll and a dinner. 

When they came they looked fantastic, and whatever they did to the leather... well it's supple again. I'll post pics and more info straight away.

And I need to give Paul a ring.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed this is great. As soon as Paul Grangaard got got involved there was no doubt in my mind that the end results would be first class.

I recently had two pairs made for me in Allen Edmonds custom program and I'm very happy with the results. I began purchasing Allen Edmonds shoes at the Brookfield and Port Washington stores twenty one years ago.

I have Allen Edmonds shoes that have worn in nine countrys.

I do not need any more shoes. I didn't *need* any more shoes ten or fifteen years ago,...

I'm playing with the idea of having some Fifth Avenues made for me in black shell cordovan.

Allen Edmonds is a great company.

Thanks so much for the pictures and the background.

Best wishes,


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't want to get too long winded here on the boards, but here is the jist... THESE SHOES ARE AMAZING.

Flexible like no other and I give that to the mesh. They breath like a dream as well as fit well in an office. and that combination, a breathable leather soled dress shoe makes them great for dancing or roaming around on a hot summer day... too bad we just entered fall.

I really want to thank Paul and Jim for taking great care of these shoes and returning them to me in a superb condition.










You can read a lot more here as well as see much higher resolution pics. https://deckardsguide.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*beautiful*

Matt,
Thanks for pursuing this. The shoes look wonderful.

Should AE decide to offer the strawfoot on the original last, I will buy a pair. For that matter, if they offer other shoes in that last I would likely buy them if the style were agreeable.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Mattdeckard said:


> So no-one has some really old Allen Edmonds to show here?


Not a tenth as cool as yours, but picked up these (along with some others) today:

I's like to know what the round metal inserts in the heels are, perhaps AEs answer to the V-cleat?

I guess the Bagley was a wingtip before it was a monkboot:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Paul, if you're reading, PLEASE re-introduce those. We all need a good summer shoe!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Good to see more old styles on this thread. Also Jovan... we can only hope!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Outstanding American Gunboats Thom! 

No way a pair like you have can be hidden away. 

Great images.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

AE did an amazing job on those shoes! :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I have to admit, I quite like the look of the Bagley!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I love those black MacNeils.


----------



## pcunite (Nov 20, 2006)

kirbya said:


> Does AE have any type of historical archives? I'd love to see some of the early pieces that the company did. I'm sure this could make a tremendously fascinating piece for both AAAC and AE's website.


I would love to see this.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Bring back the Strawfut?*



eagle2250 said:


> Paul:
> 
> As part of your evaluation, could you advise us as to the possibility of reviving the "Strawfut" model as one of your Resurrected Classics?
> 
> Thanks, Chuck


Chuck - Not being very savvy when it comes to computer graphics, could you please send a copy to me of the poster you show in your post (to my AE address: [email protected])? I'd like to add it to my blog on the AE site about the Strawfuts. Very cool.

Matt and co. - I've been away from AAAC for a couple of weeks, so it was fun to read this thread and catch up. I'm glad you're pleased with the work Jim's team did on the shoes. They looked great to me, and your picture on the white stones makes them look even better. Thanks again for sending them to us! It was good to be reminded of our long history in such a tangible way.

I'm thinking about your suggestions, everyone, about custom designs and also about bringing back the Strawfut, among others. We'd like to do many of these ideas, time and capital allowing in this economy. Stay tuned and, as always, thanks very much for your support!

Best wishes,
Paul


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Allen Edmonds Imperial*

Congrats, Matt. Very sharp.

Since you made a call for AEs of old, these are the nicest I've ever seen pictures of. Sadly, they are not mine. These were sold on the SF Buying & Selling to a member of the forums. These are some shoes that should be resurrected.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Alan, WOW.

Any idea how old those are?

I'm kinda wondering how old the McNeils and Bagleys I have are (they have the same logo as the one's Matt posted).

Do you have any idea what that little metal circle in the heel is? AE's version of the V-cleat perhaps?


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

AlanC said:


> C These were sold on the SF Buying & Selling to a member of the forums. These are some shoes that should be resurrected.


Oh Yeah! I have the McNeils in black cordovan. It's a shame they discontinued those also!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Any idea how old those are?
> 
> I'm kinda wondering how old the McNeils and Bagleys I have are (they have the same logo as the one's Matt posted).


According to the thread at SF they were made in 1957. AE can tell you the manufacture year if they have the info from inside the shoe.


> Do you have any idea what that little metal circle in the heel is? AE's version of the V-cleat perhaps?


Here is a picture of my NOS Nettleton longwings. If you look back in the shadow on the heel you can see a similar circle there. It seems to have served the same purpose as the v-cleat, which was apparently to cause you to fall and kill yourself.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

AlanC said:


> According to the thread at SF they were made in 1957. AE can tell you the manufacture year if they have the info from inside the shoe.


Thanks!



> Here is a picture of my NOS Nettleton longwings. If you look back in the shadow on the heel you can see a similar circle there. It seems to have served the same purpose as the v-cleat, which was apparently to cause you to fall and kill yourself.


Haha, or to make you fear for your life when you notice you've been leaving cleat marks all along your boss's floor.


----------



## Carolus (May 12, 2009)

Alan,

those Imperials seem very similar to the McAllisters, at least the brogue patterns seem almost identical. The main differences apart from the leather are that the McAllisters don't have the decoration on the tongue and lack the metal reinforcement for the lace perforations.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a pair of old AE's with the all-leather heel and circular element, unworn, sitting around at home. I'll take pictures, but my camera is unreliable (it's about 7 or 8 years old, and the battery/power system is nearly shot). I'll have to either take shots with my blackberry, or get a new camera.

Anyway, iirc, the model name is the "Heather" (but don't quote me on that until I get home and check on it) and it basically looks like the Leeds.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

The thing I like about those Imperial AE wingtips is the grommets on the outside. Looks a little tougher that way.


I'm still getting used to the leather rubber combo heels on my new modified MacNeils... but those all leather and a bit of steel "Suicide Heels" on the Imperial... GADZOOKS!

I haven't seen a shoe with a stylized sole that hangs out like that in a long time.

One thing I do notice with those shoes and many other vintage for many other companies is that they tend to have that tighter waist and wider toe wiggling forefoot. I'd really like to see a return to that fit in shoes. These pointy toes are murder... leave the rearranging of foot bones to the ladies line (which I think was discontinued in the early 90s).

Now if they would only bring back an ankle boot.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

FYI . . . there's a pair of NOS Strawfuts on eBay for $40 BIN. Only catch is that they are size 14 AAA. Beautiful, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Outstanding but, too bad it's not a 9.5D.  We should initiate a movement to persuade AE to bring the Strawfut model back! I want that shoe...anyone else feel that way? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I do.

And someone, please buy those NOS Strawfuts.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

If there is anyone, with 12 B feet, interested in recrafting a pair of black Strawfuts, I have posted a pair in in the trad exchange. They are the same model that appears in the AE poster that shown earlier in this thread. The uppers are in great shape for a 50+ year old shoe, but they will need to be recrafted. If you'd like more information, check the trad exchange.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Another great looking pair of AEs from the past. These are a wholecut Adelaide from probably the late 50s, or more likely, the early 60s called the Belgium.

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/aewhole.jpg/
https://img137.imageshack.us/i/aewhole3.jpg/


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Pretty snazzy!


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

*Catalogs*

I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.

https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document

Thank you

Dave Barber
Director Systems and IT


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.
> 
> https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document
> 
> ...


Bless you! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.
> 
> https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document
> 
> ...


You gotta stop this. I am supposed to be getting some work done.

*Edit*
Paul,

You can't send your people out here teasing us like this.:icon_smile_big: I want the whole '64 catalogue. Fantastic stuff. Hours of reading a head.

Seriously you have to bring back that Skos slip in suede and the New Yorker and the Astor--ok I will stop there for now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.
> 
> https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document
> 
> ...


Legitimate post of the year material...outstanding! Thanks.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.
> 
> https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document
> 
> ...


This is absolutely astounding!!!! The photography and presentation of your shoes in these past catalogs far and away surpass today's catalogs. I can clearly see why the classics are in such demand. What I have viewed here clearly shows that AE could compete with anyone sytlistically. I saw so many that I would gladly purchase if they were made available today. I would even get rid of some of my latest AE purchases in favor of these classic styles. I have already bookmarked this link for future drooling!!!!


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Legitimate post of the year material...outstanding! Thanks.


+1,000,000,000 .........


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Last night I "thumbed" through about 15 of the catalogues. We need some way of voting on what to bring back and sending the request to Paul--perhaps if we can gather enough interest we can get AAAC versions of things?????


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.
> 
> https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff. I've seen lizard and sharkskin AE's on eBay and assumed they were special orders or limited editions. Nope, it turns out they were once catalog items! And the venerable Park Avenue was once a blucher and even a monk strap!? :icon_study:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!! :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:

You have *no idea* how much of my life is going to be sucked away in reading these catalogues!

A modest proposal to the membership - lets look through these and try to develop a short list (or several) of the styles we'd most like to see brought back.

Geoff


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

Geoff Gander said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!! :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:
> 
> You have *no idea* how much of my life is going to be sucked away in reading these catalogues!
> 
> ...


I'm in!!!!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Brilliant. I will have hours of fun with these.

Any chance of enabling the download feature?


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Geoff Gander said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!! :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:
> 
> You have *no idea* how much of my life is going to be sucked away in reading these catalogues!
> 
> ...


We have been there 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=907252#post907252


----------



## Nassau13 (Nov 13, 2009)

Buster Brown said:


> Interesting stuff. I've seen lizard and sharkskin AE's on eBay and assumed they were special orders or limited editions. Nope, it turns out they were once catalog items! :icon_study:


I'm new to this forum but a long time Allen Edmonds fan. I have a couple of favorite exotics: the Nassau from 1970-74 in sharkskin, and the Clayton tassel loafer (vintage unknown) in tan lizard.

It helps to have narrow feet (in my case, 13 AA). I can wear shoes that would cause most guys exquisite pain.

Walt


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

I have a pair of AE Saratogas which are about 25 years old.
They ran really big so I took a size less than usual.
An example from Ebay (not mine)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180431178245


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Link appears not to work.


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

*Download option enabled*

Orgetorix,

The download option has been enabled.

Thank you,


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great catalogs.

Does anyone know when AE used canvas linings? It would be helpful in dating them.


----------



## Nassau13 (Nov 13, 2009)

I see very few vintage Allen Edmonds with canvas and I too would like to know. Also can anyone date the various insole stamping styles, or the older heel style (prior to the V used recently)?

Walt


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

tonylumpkin said:


> Another great looking pair of AEs from the past. These are a wholecut Adelaide from probably the late 50s, or more likely, the early 60s called the Belgium.
> 
> https://img29.imageshack.us/i/aewhole.jpg/
> https://img137.imageshack.us/i/aewhole3.jpg/


Actually, I found them in the 1980 Catalogue, they are made on the #4 last...
https://issuu.com/allenedmonds/docs/1980-catalog


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks to whoever for the old AE catalogues. I've been downloading those like crazy for the 'permanent collection'.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

leafing through the 1963, they made alot of very elegant "EG dover-like" shoes back then. More appealing than today's delray.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm just rummaging through those musty digital catalogs now...

Thank you thank you thank you!

I'm pretty keen on the bigger toe boxes of the 50s.

On a narrower note... check out the Tuxedo in the 1958 catalog page 26. 7 eyelets and flat laces!

I also like the brentwood (1958 - page 9) with the white contrasting stitch on the top. This was done more often with no burnishing, just the leather in it's solid color with the contrasting stitch standing out. Looks like a reverse welt on a single sole as well, and of course... flat laces (I miss flat laces).


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I know Matt wanted to keep the models posted on this thread to about 40 years old or older, but I hope he won't mind me squatting here with a couple of rare AE models from 32 years ago. I found these today at a thrift store and thought I'd share with everyone.

First, meet the rare "Norse" wingtip on the 9, or "Windsor" last. It appears AE only manufactured the Norse for the year 1977 as someone at AE wrote discontinued by hand in the 1977 catalog. The name "Norse" had been previously used, but this was the only wingtip with that name. The AE catalog describes the leather as "Antique Palomino calf." The soles (unfortunately unpictured because my camera ran out of batteries) are single-thickness leather and the heels are rubber with "Allen Edmonds" in a circle in the middle of the heel. The most unique feature on these wingtips seems to be the unusual "V" at the end of the brouging near the heel. Another fun little tidbit about this specific pair is that "factory reject" is stamped on the sole near the heel.

























Second, meet the "Rambler" casual chukka, which is also on the 9 last. The "Rambler" appears to have only been manufactured for the years 1978-79. The name, like the Norse, had previously been used for another model. After 1979, the "Norse" appears in AE catalogs as the "Viking". The AE catalog describes the leather as "Bark Saddle" and the boot as a "Puff top plain toe boot with lite-weight crepe sole". The soles, pictured, may have been replaced at some point because they feel and look like some kind of pebbled composite, but, then again, I've never seen AE's version of a "lite-weight crepe sole". The original soles, however, were dark brown.


----------



## terryf (Dec 16, 2009)

*vintage Allen Edmonds*

Matt posted the image of the brown shoe with mesh insert wishing for some breathable shoes. I then saw over on the AE blog the president commented on that shoe, remarking how interesting and unique the shoe was. Was that the same shoe sent back for reconditioning?

The reason for this post is that just the other day I got out some wonderful Allen Edmonds shoes that belonged to my father. There must be about 8 pairs and all in great condition. I always admired his shoes but didn't pay attention to the labels. Now I want to find out as much about them as possible.

I went to the Allen Edmonds website and was very impressed with the level of care taken to recondition old shoes, very impressive. They mentioned that there are 2 sets of numbers located on the shoes that would identify the name/year/model. I have yet to send those numbers to them.

I am not sure what I will do with these 10 A shoes as I am female and wear an 8.5. Believe me if they fit I would wear them. I'll polish them up take some photos and hope someone can give me information about what year they were fashionable.

I see photos of similar shoes on this site. It will take me a while to go through them all. Maybe someone on this forum could help me.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Terry, 

Welcome to the world of Allen Edmonds shoes. Many participants on this forum, and the trad forum, are great fans of AE shoes. You could start by just posting the name of each shoe here (usually imprinted on the insole) and giving us an approximate age for the shoes (AE sometimes used the same name twice) and we can look through the old AE catalogs to give you more details (see my previous posting above yours - the information given all came from AE catalogs posted by the CEO of AE).


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Here's a blackberry camera shot of the AE Heather Shell Cordovan Blucher - My AE catalog research suggests it was discontinued in the early 60s. 
https://img687.imageshack.us/i/aeheathershellblucher.jpg/

I've had them for a while, but I am scared to death of walking in all leather heels.....


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

NoVaguy, just about a month ago I scored a vintage pair of AE MacNeil with a similar leather heel. Let's put it this way: some movements can be fairly "slidy"... eg on moving my feet on carpet while seated or on tiled public areas of my office building. You need to be careful and aware that you don't have a rubber heel.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

NoVaguy said:


> https://img687.imageshack.us/i/aeheathershellblucher.jpg/
> 
> I've had them for a while, but I am scared to death of walking in all leather heels.....


I don't mind the occasional fall - you can send them to me :icon_smile_big: Those are real beauties. NOS shell with leather heels - color me jealous


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I like that norse... the V makes it... well Very Nordic in a way.



terryf said:


> Matt posted the image of the brown shoe with mesh insert wishing for some breathable shoes. I then saw over on the AE blog the president commented on that shoe, remarking how interesting and unique the shoe was. Was that the same shoe sent back for reconditioning?


Yes those were the same shoes.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I thought you might like to see all the Allen Edmonds catalogs we currently have on file. This might help you identify a few AEs that you have in your closet.
> 
> https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document
> 
> ...


*Very* thoughtful of you to post this!

Best regards,


----------



## terryf (Dec 16, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Welcome to the world of Allen Edmonds shoes. Many participants on this forum, and the trad forum, are great fans of AE shoes. You could start by just posting the name of each shoe here (usually imprinted on the insole) and giving us an approximate age for the shoes (AE sometimes used the same name twice) and we can look through the old AE catalogs to give you more details (see my previous posting above yours - the information given all came from AE catalogs posted by the CEO of AE).


I wrote my first and original post a few days ago and couldn't find it to see if a reply was posted. Is there a checkbox to check to be notified when someone answers me? Anyone? So I can just jump to it. 
I thought I counted 8 pairs, still looking. I think I copied the numbers correctly to identify. I really love the pair named Chelsea, my fave. I'm taking photos of them soon and will post the pictures here. A question for you as well, these shoes are all size 10 A. Does A stand for narrow? I'm guessing, some shoes print N. As for dates, that's unknown to me, could 1940's thru 1990's?

Allen Edmonds shoes

Rogue
68807 1
9847 COMB 3

Globetrotter
21631 6
8114 Comb

Chelsea
51886 5
2105 COMB 3915

Viking
73317 6
9976 COMB 5347

Rainier
21598 1
9986 COMB 2939

Camelot
01668 4
5411 COMB

Biscayne
02211 5
8884 Comb 1324


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

terryf said:


> I wrote my first and original post a few days ago and couldn't find it to see if a reply was posted. Is there a checkbox to check to be notified when someone answers me? Anyone? So I can just jump to it.
> I thought I counted 8 pairs, still looking. I think I copied the numbers correctly to identify. I really love the pair named Chelsea, my fave. I'm taking photos of them soon and will post the pictures here. A question for you as well, these shoes are all size 10 A. Does A stand for narrow? I'm guessing, some shoes print N. As for dates, that's unknown to me, could 1940's thru 1990's?
> 
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> ...


Hi again Terry,

There's no way to receive notification when someone responds to your post - you just have to check back once in a while. It appears as though your father amassed quite a collection of AE shoes. Here's some information that will help you in finding out more about the history of the shoes.

First, "A" is a narrow width - AE made/makes shoes as narrow as AAA.

Second, a quick search of old AE catalogs shoes that most of your father's are from the 1970s, which makes sense given the lifetime of most shoes. You can find relevant pictures in the AE catalogs by searching them through this url: https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmo...10&st=document

You have to literally flip through the catalogs page-by-page, but it's great fun to see all the old models. It's easiest to use the model number from each shoe, which is the set of four numbers you listed above, and skim through the index in each catalog. For example, the Camelot model number is 5411.

Here's some quick information that will get you started

Globetrotter (1974 catalog)
Viking (1974 catalog)
Camelot (1974 catalog)
Viking (1979 catalog)


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

terryf said:


> ... Is there a checkbox to check to be notified when someone answers me? Anyone? So I can just jump to it ...


Terry -

*Sure there is!*

All you have to do is select the "Thread tools" drop down and click "Subscribe to this thread" and then you'll receive an email whenever someone posts a new addition to this thread. These may not be replies specific to your individual post but you'll have a way to track any new activity in this thread. _(Make sure you choose "Instant notification by email" in the dropdown menu on the page that appears next.)_ That email will actually contain the contents of the reply as well as a link that will bring you directly to the thread in the forum.

Here you go ...


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

Those Strawfut's are beautiful! Hope they make them again some day.


----------



## terryf (Dec 16, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Hi again Terry,
> 
> There's no way to receive notification when someone responds to your post - you just have to check back once in a while. It appears as though your father amassed quite a collection of AE shoes. Here's some information that will help you in finding out more about the history of the shoes.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for that narrowing down of model numbers, that will make it so much easier. I made a mistake when I said Chelsea was my favorite, I meant to say it was the Camelot model. The Camelot pair, I was sure they were from the 1960's wasn't everything called Camelot back then? Then those Rogue have butter soft leather edging the top of the shoe. This might be the only time I wish I had bigger feet.

And thank you IotaNet for the 'subscribe to this threat info'. I will be doing all this. This forum is very efficient, but seems so PC compared to the Mac environment I am more familiar with. I saw somewhere on this forum directions for uploading images, I have to look at it as I was going to load a photo of the Camelot shoe but it asks for the url and I am not used to writing it long hand. Most often it appears automatically.


----------



## terryf (Dec 16, 2009)

IotaNet said:


> Terry -
> 
> *Sure there is!*
> 
> ...


OOPS, I wrote threat, that should have been thread.


----------



## terryf (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanted to add the photo of The Camelot Shoe. As this is all about shoes 40 years old I suppose this shoe is too young. Ahh youth, still looks good. I have yet to search the catalogs. I'm not one of the boys but do appreciate the style. Anyone out there like this kind of shoe?
Image placement is not working from photobucket.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Terry -

You have to put







tags around your picture to get it to show up.

Here you go:


----------



## terryf (Dec 16, 2009)

IotaNet said:


> Terry -
> 
> You have to put
> 
> ...


Well thank you IotaNet, I didn't realize you had done this for me.
PhotoBucket gives you 4 options to share photos, I chose the last one 'image code', and it didn't show up. It has 'img' right there in the code, but didn't work. Shall I look at the source code for this page for the answer?
Again thanks, it was worth it, pretty shoes if I say so myself.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

terryf said:


> ... PhotoBucket gives you 4 options to share photos ...


Terry -

In Photobucket, select:

Share>> More Options>> Get Link code>> IMG for bulletin boards & forums


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AE "Ritz" formal pumps:

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/ritz.jpg/


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Austin
Black Calf Wholecut

These are vintage, not sure how old, but they have the cotton duck lining in the forefront of the shoe.

  https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img0109hq.jpg/


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Look familiar?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Matt: If only it weren't just a golf shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is it being offered for sale, yet? A resurrected Strawfut is yet to be found on the AE website!


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

The Strawfut is in the Spring 2011 collection - just wait and it can be yours.

Chris


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Only as a golf shoe? You're killing me.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

The non-golf Strawfut is in the Spring 2011 catalog I saw.

Chris


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Is this catalogue available online yet?


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

not yet - I saw a hard copy given to dealers


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

hohne1 said:


> not yet - I saw a hard copy given to dealers


I'm glad this thread was resurrected with the update information. Great stuff, especially with the Strawfut's return.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Got my Spring catalog today. In addition to the Srawfut's return, there are some great looking new weaves about to hit the shelves!


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

Got my Strawfuts today...they fit perfect right out of the box. They are on the 5 last like the park ave which normally needs a little break in period, with the linen they just have this great soft feel.


----------



## Broadus (Jan 6, 2011)

Nick V said:


> Got my Spring catalog today. In addition to the Srawfut's return, there are some great looking new weaves about to hit the shelves!


Interesting news. I'll look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone take any pics of their pairs yet?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If only I could afford the Strawfut at this point in time. Any seconds I can get for half the price?


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

I have some brown/navy Strawfuts coming end of February (pending the shipping plans at AE). I will post some photos when they arrive.

Chris


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jovan said:


> If only I could afford the Strawfut at this point in time. Any seconds I can get for half the price?


Last Thursday I ordered a pair of brown calf on brown mesh Strawfut seconds from AE's Port Washington Shoe Bank for $204...not quite a 50% discount but, pretty sweet, none-the-less! "thumbs-up"


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Rad! Can't wait to see with what people pair the navy brown.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They would be pretty ideal for this Florida weather. With all the colour options I'm not sure when I'd ever get around to deciding, though.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> Rad! Can't wait to see with what people pair the navy brown.


If I had a pair, I have a DB navy blue rope stripe suit which would be perfect.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Just thought I'd do a comparison shoot. tried to match the bad shots I took of the original pair with new shots of my 2011 pair.

More info and better photos to come.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

They did a top-notch job bringing it back. The shape and last look identical to me.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

This pair is special... They weren't done on the number 5 last like the production line models. I'll post more and take better pics in the sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Mattdeckard said:


> Just thought I'd do a comparison shoot. tried to match the bad shots I took of the original pair with new shots of my 2011 pair.
> 
> More info and better photos to come.


If your Strawfuts really are Cordovan (the leather portion), I'll say they certainly ARE special.

andy b.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

They aren't Cordavan, yet they have Rendenbach soles. Since they regularly put those soles on their Shell Cordovan shoes, the stamp is on the sole. 

The leather is brown calf.


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

Mattdeckard said:


> They aren't Cordavan, yet they have Rendenbach soles. Since they regularly put those soles on their Shell Cordovan shoes, the stamp is on the sole.
> 
> The leather is brown calf.


Those look fantastic. I'm thinking of having a pair of Park Avenues made with a Rendenbach sole.

What last were your new Strawfuts made on?


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I was kind of thinking it was just Rendenbach soles. They wear like iron. I don't have any AE shoes that need re-soling yet, but when I do I'm going to request they use the Rendenbach soles. I think it is a $15 or $20 surcharge for them. Your shoes look great (both the originals and new).

andy b.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm actually curious to see if there is a spike in sales of the Strawfut with the Japanese vintage market. That whole country is mad with the idea of recreating goods from America's past. They've pushing Redwing to remake past models and Levi's and Lee to produce reproduction lines of their Jeans. Companies have popped up just to reproduce spot on Replicas of US military uniforms from WWII right down to the design of the dress shoes officers wore. I'm thinking with Allen Edmonds reintroducing their styles like the Strawfut, a staple mesh leather design from days gone by, that that market will start placing a lot of orders.

Japan is also a good hot place at times where breathable shoes would be a great idea for daily wear.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Check out the video.

The ones made for me are a special make on the #1 last, I wanted that bigger toe box like the originals. I also asked for a Poron insole and Rendenbach soles with a leather combination heel. Very light weight, these are as close to the originals as they get.

I plan on taking them out on the dance floor tonight at the world famous Cicada Club. But first I'm going to take them on a two mile break in walk to scuff up the soles so they don't slide too much while dancing.

Thanks again to Allen Edmonds for returning this breathable style to the lineup.

COMPLETELY AMAZING!

If you don't have spectator shoes in the 21st century, you must be living in the past!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Matt, when you say "poron insole" do you mean that the inside sole of the shoe is padded at the heal area?

I FIRST pair of AE's (Sanfords bought in 2000 at DSW for $100.00 - still got 'em) had padded inside soles at the heal area.

I had no idea that this option was available.

Both my BB shell oxfords and my AE Seven Mondavios have padded inside heals and it makes the shoes very comfortable for me, as I have heel issues.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Matt: Your Strawfuts turned out splendidly. The broader toe-box does seem to suit the design! May you long wear them and in good health. :thumbs-up:


----------



## clothing collagist (Jan 13, 2011)

I've purchased the brown/linen Strawfut. Among other things, I plan on swing dancing in these. And as much as I appreciate the rationality of the breathability with the mesh variety, the look of that brown/linen is too awesome, and since I only plan to have but one primary spectator type shoe, I crave the contrast in color and material.

I've looked for a long time for that right one in terms of spectator type shoe for me, and I think this is it - I hope it is. I suppose my feet will get hot from time to time, but at least I'll be able to say with authority; there'll be a Hot Time in the Old Town Tonight! 

Kudos to Matt for his part in resurrecting the AE Strawfut.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Any new old shoes to be seen?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^
Have you looked at AE's Carlsbad penny loafer design? The loafers feature either a woven calf or linen vamp. I, just two days back, received a pair crafted of walnut calf, with a color matched woven calf vamp. The shoes are slightly lighter in weight and do seem to wear cooler than a similar shoe finished off with a solid vamp would wear. Now all I have to do is wait for Spring to arrive so I can introduce these beauties to the world...or at least to the populace of Hoosierville!


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

Bump for props...

Thanks for sending in those Strawfuts, enjoying my new pair now.


----------

